# Fired



## Packer89 (Jan 6, 2020)

Got fired for trying to use sick time  but my OM signed my par form and I turned it in ??


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 6, 2020)

Like pto?


----------



## Times Up (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you not have enough threads to cover your issue???


----------



## Packer89 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 6, 2020)

Ohhh you’re the one fired via voicemail....I can see why.


----------



## Packer89 (Jan 6, 2020)

What?


----------



## NKG (Jan 6, 2020)

Look we want to help you but...

1. More information is needed
2. Keep it to one thread 
3. Don't get upset if you don't get the responses you want
4. Be realistic....like people don't randomly get fired. Think about why you were fired.


----------



## Packer89 (Jan 6, 2020)

How did I come across upset? I dont think I said anything to indicate that. And I understand what you are saying and will not post any more threads. I was trying to figure out how to delete them but cant seem to, is there a option to do that?


----------



## Hal (Jan 6, 2020)

Did you have sick time? If you already had a bunch of accountable time and then called out and tried to fill out a PAR form for the time you didn't have any to use I can see several things wrong with that.


----------



## Packer89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes , my OM checked before filling out the par form for me.  Initially I thought this was all because of hits but only had 3. I just found out today that HR didnt know I was actually sick (worked overnight) and thought I was just trying to cheat the system. When I explained to the HR guy I was actually sick he said if he knew that then things would have been diffrent but basically what's done is done.  Very aggravating


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 7, 2020)

There used to be a way to “appeal” getting fired, I’m not entirely sure if that still exists, you should’ve gotten that info when you were fired but if it was over the phone I’d think it would’ve been mailed to you. Call HR and ask about that process if it does exist.
If not, and you think it’s worth pursuing, hire a lawyer and sue for wrongful termination. 
It still doesn’t entirely make sense that HR wouldn’t know you were sick if you called in, that their “assumption” would be grounds for firing with no proof, that they wouldn’t come to you about it before escalating, etc.


----------



## Packer89 (Jan 7, 2020)

I didnt call in , I did most my shift and left early and my OM knew I was sick but I guess he didnt say anything. I am really surprised they did it over voicemail, more surprised I didnt get any other calls or at the least,  a voicemail saying to just call them back and then talk to me about it. They havent even asked for my bage back or anything.  I am very confused


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 7, 2020)

That entire situation seems weird...
Only advice I could give that wasn’t in my last post would be to try keeping a level head when talking to them (and on here, if HQ or an exec from your building is active on here it wouldn’t be hard to figure out who you are).
Good luck!


----------



## NKG (Jan 7, 2020)

🙄🙄🙄 we should have a wall of shame for Ops who delete their accounts because they hate the responses they get


----------

